# My Chief can dance...can yours?



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

http://www.wncn.com/story/25915009/atlanta-police-department-releases-happy-music-video

My department NEEDS to stop and do this!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Saw two people I know in it.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh, no! Dance fever is spreading ... 
Just yesterday I posted that our company will be making the dancing video of us 



kwflatbed said:


> Saw two people I know in it.


Yap, that's what I'm afraid of!


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

For some, that may have been the most work they've done in their entire careers.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

For so many to be willing to do it, morale must be at least SOMEWHAT high. At my department, we'd just stand and stare at you...maybe spit on the ground. Of course there are always a few who will want to do whatever the administration wants.

If morale were higher at my department, honestly, I think it would be a fun thing to do and a good PR move.

But not at this time.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

I have few great ideas on how to boost morale!
Give people raises! ... will work like a charm ...
Cancel the most annoying and useless policy/rule that everybody hates ... just one


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

I F%^$#(*@ HATE that song! Should be put out to pasture with "Achy Breaky Heart"
Hmmmm could be thread: Terrible Songs that get stuck in your head.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> I F%^$#(*@ HATE that song! Should be put out to pasture with "Achy Breaky Heart"
> Hmmmm could be thread: Terrible Songs that get stuck in your head.


The dreaded ear worm. I swear the worse the song the easier it is for it to get stuck in my head.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Like "The Night Chicago Died" or "Billy Don't Be A Hero"?
Hahaha now enjoy the rest of your day with those two gems stuck in your head...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This would have been received much better IMHO.
The public *safety dance*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I LOVE "Safety Dance"! One of the finest songs to come out of Canada.

That Happy song is being killed. So far, I can hack it, I just picture a few videos people have put to it and it's not so bothersome. How long THAT will last is beyond me.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Like "The Night Chicago Died" or "Billy Don't Be A Hero"?
> Hahaha now enjoy the rest of your day with those two gems stuck in your head...


I don't think I've heard of them. Now if you threw out "Oh Mickey you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind. Hey Mickey, Hey Mickey.........." or "Come on Eileen, Oh, I swear what he means, At this moment you mean everything........" Those will be stuck in my head for a week.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Like "The Night Chicago Died" or "Billy Don't Be A Hero"?
> Hahaha now enjoy the rest of your day with those two gems stuck in your head...


My sister loved both of these songs growing up so we heard the .45s played over and over on our record player. Do any of the young folks know about those things?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> My sister loved both of these songs growing up so we heard the .45s played over and over on our record player. Do any of the young folks know about those things?


Yep. I had a combo unit...it also played 33s with the thick centers.  One of the cars I learned to drive with was a 1980 Caprice wagon; that thing could get up past 30 on level ground without ever touching the gas and it had an 8 track player in the dash. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> My sister loved both of these songs growing up so we heard the .45s played over and over on our record player. Do any of the young folks know about those things?


 Sirius 70s channel plays them every so often. Don't know how young I am anymore, hit the big 40 a few weeks ago


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Down in Jamaica, they got lots of pretty women.......


----------



## NorthshoreWannabe (Nov 23, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> My sister loved both of these songs growing up so we heard the .45s played over and over on our record player. Do any of the young folks know about those things?


Yeah I think I saw one of those on the history channel a few weeks ago...  J/k. My grandmother gave me the old huge stand up radio that can play both that my dad had given to her right when he went into the Army in 78'


----------

